# 34HP and 100 lb ft sufficient for 2200 pounds car?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

yes it is powerful enough


----------



## lkashjdlkasjdlkjaskldjlks (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you! Would you consider it sufficient for everyday use, even on a hilly city (San Francisco kind'a city)

again, thank you


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes - But I would recommend that you keep the gearbox - direct drive would be too much in a hilly area


----------



## lkashjdlkasjdlkjaskldjlks (Mar 4, 2015)

Once again - thank you for your response! I am truly grateful. 

Unfortunately I am still very far back in order to fully understand what you mean. Keep the current manual gearbox found in the Alto? I would prefer a minimal complexity build with less moving parts and maxims simplicity. Should I opt for a stronger motor or a gearbox (price plays a huge part as well). 

Thank you


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Duncan said:


> yes it is powerful enough


Well, with this motor such a lightweight car even with 500A controller will be very fast, it'll break traction in 3rd everytime given enough of welly 

lkashjdlkasjdlkjaskldjlks, be sure to check if it fits your transmission in right side half shaft area, some say that 8" motor is max. for Suzuki transaxle.


----------



## lkashjdlkasjdlkjaskldjlks (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for this. 

What exactly is the purpose of the controller? Is it to control the current moving to the engine (therefore adjusting the "power" being delivered to the wheels)? 

In a sense - like the dimmer on a light switch?


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, it gives you smooth control of motor's output torque thus giving car-like pedal response instead of 0-1 switch seen sometimes in electric toys. Controller rated at more amps means more max. torque also better acceleration.


----------



## lkashjdlkasjdlkjaskldjlks (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks so much! Really helpful, I do appreciate it. 

Can you link me (sorry to ask) to a reasonable sufficient controller for the job? 

Super brief: 
- want to build (not me, a mechanic will have to do it) my wife an EV which will take her from home, to work, to gym. Simple, basic as possible. 

Thanks again


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

If you're going to have to have a mechanic do all the work, you'd do much better to just buy a leaf or a spark or a smart ev.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Agree that you should just buy an OEM EV. There is precious little economic justification for a DIY EV conversion so you need to have other reasons/motivation for doing one.


----------

